# How great is Java fern?



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nubster & I were talking about how much we like the "beginner" plant Java fern. It's not very demanding, when it's growing well it's just outstanding. You see it time & again in the higher ranked ADA aquascapes.

I like all varieties but, I think Trident is my favorite.

Show us your favorite. If you have growing tricks let's hear them.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yup...it's the bestest. And for what you pay to buy it sometimes, you'd think it was some rare ultra hard to grow plant that was only suitable for ADA competition tanks.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

Love it - in this tank the narrow leaf was great! It's hard to beat a plant that grows so well and looks so good without hardly any trimming or special care. Same is true for anubias, ferns, etc...


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I am a big fan of the java fern- right now I have tropica, trident, windelov, needle leaf, philippine (wavy) and standard. A lot of variety for a super hardy and cool plant.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

If it only grew a tad more faster, it would be even more perfect...er!


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

I was actually amazed at how fast it can grow under good light, ferts, and CO2! 


LetThereBeFish said:


> If it only grew a tad more faster, it would be even more perfect...er!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

helgymatt said:


>


Matt extremely nice tank!!!


----------



## esworp (Mar 20, 2011)

Mine always seem to go slow until some unknown threshold is reach, and then they seem to go nuts. >shrug<


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

ive never had great luck with growing nice looking java ferns until now. my fav is trident.


----------



## DanCottle (Apr 12, 2011)

I never had luck with it. I had some form of smaller java fern. It grew but every leaf would have holes in them. I had it in a high light EI dosed tank with co2 injected and another low tech tank and it was the same in each. I finally threw it out after getting frustrated with the holyness. I had a lot of snails in each tank so im not sure if that had something to do with it. I am going to try again with some needle leaf in my now snail free tank.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

It's pretty hardy in my experience. It grows without any effort in my tanks just fine. I just set it and forget it. (Cue Ronco infomercial...)


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Frank,

You've seen my tank throughout it's entire life cycle to present day right? I've used both narrow leaf and Philippine java fern in it. They both have their own look and growth rate. I didn't like the narrow leaf because it took over my tank too quickly, however the Philippine was slow and had nice short leaves that I liked a lot better.


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 13, 2011)

I cry myself to sleep every night wishing I had a nice needle leaf to finish off my ADA scape!  But no one wants to send me one up to Canada.

I have a plain ol Java Fern momma plant that is getting pretty big now. About 13"










November










January


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nick - I think that tank always looked good. I do agree when you are going for certain look to the tanks some plants are better choices.

How about a few comparison pics of your Java for the people that might not have seen your tank.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nick I have some of your Philippine Java Fern. Or is it Amy's? I dunno but she sent it to me LOL. In any case it is my favorite in a tank 20 gallons or smaller. In tanks larger than 75 gallons i like the combination of Philippine and Trident Java fern... I can't just be satisfied with one.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Only cause you asked bro. 

Back in 11/2010 - "Narrow leaf java fern"


















5/2011 - "Philippine java fern"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

klaus07 said:


> Nick I have some of your Philippine Java Fern. Or is it Amy's? I dunno but she sent it to me LOL. In any case it is my favorite in a tank 20 gallons or smaller. In tanks larger than 75 gallons i like the combination of Philippine and Trident Java fern... I can't just be satisfied with one.


hahaha it's MINE. She can't grow plants, she just packs them :icon_twis


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, but Amy pack plants like they were going on a NASA mission.

Thanks for posting the Java pics! and I still can't decide which I like better.
:biggrin:


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

That's some sweet Java Fern. I really need to get some more. I have three types narrow, trident, windolev) in my 75g now but I want more of the narrow leaf. I wouldn't mind a big ol'bunch of regular too. I have some Windolev but I'm not too keen on it. Anyone wanna trade? :hihi:


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

HA! anytime Frank!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I managed to kill it... along with just about every "easy" plant i the hobby lol, yet some of the toughest plants grow easy for me


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

IMO, it is THE aquarium plant. It's iconic and my absolute favorite. Who can resist its easy going nature and slow to moderate growth rate, not to mention its all around good looks. I can't imagine my tank without it. I'll have to post a pic of mine later.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I've seen a few people selling Java fern growing on Coco fibers mats? Is that something used for terriums? houseplants? Where would I find that?

I've got a spot where that might really work well in my newest tank.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

I might have some coco fiber mats if your interested in trying. I'll have to look. Otherwise they are pretty cheap to buy...

http://www.joshsfrogs.com/accents/backgrounds/coco-fiber-12-square-red.html


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I switched to fern dominated tanks a long time ago. Just couldn't deal long term with stem maintenance.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow that's nice. Specs on the setup?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi dogfish,

I like that 'Trident'!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi dogfish,
> 
> I like that 'Trident'!


I have to give all the credit to the man I got it from. It's easy to look
good when you start with very healthy plants. :big grin:

Thank You again for trading them with me roud:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Nubster - So the frog people use coco mats huh? There a LFS that I'll check i believe he's selling Dart frogs. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah. They are great to adhere to the sides/back of the vivariums to help maintain humidity and give some plants places to attach.

You can see it here in my old tank attached to the glass....


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> I switched to fern dominated tanks a long time ago. Just couldn't deal long term with stem maintenance.


 Great tank! It was easy to make the switch for me too! Red plants are nice for a while, but one gets tired of all the work. I'm curious how you dose this tank? I have similiar setup of plants and it gets about one dosing of EI every two weeks. Doing 50% water every two weeks. Ferns grow well for me with minimal fertilizer like this.


----------



## tetra73 (Aug 2, 2011)

They are great but they aren't cheap if you are looking to buy the mother plants. They are one of those plants that can look lush (if you buy the giant mother plants) without the needed maintenance. I would have added crypts too but I won't say they are easier to plant and to prevent them from melting.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

helgymatt said:


> Great tank! It was easy to make the switch for me too! Red plants are nice for a while, but one gets tired of all the work. I'm curious how you dose this tank? I have similiar setup of plants and it gets about one dosing of EI every two weeks. Doing 50% water every two weeks. Ferns grow well for me with minimal fertilizer like this.


Thanks yours isn't to shabby either:



helgymatt said:


> Love it - in this tank the narrow leaf was great! [censored]It's hard to beat a plant that grows so well and looks so good without hardly any trimming or special care. [censored]Same is true for anubias, ferns, etc...


My setup had 65x4 CFL lights with the 4 on for only 2 hours, so pretty good light at least for the burst so I was dosing a regular EI schedule. Party because of the Blyxa japonica in the background. One thing I'll say under good co2 and light these ferns grow pretty fast, but still much easier to maintain then Stems. I actually removed the stems and gone all lower light plants so I'll playing around now with dosing and lighting, probably cutting back some and see how it goes.


----------



## helgymatt (Dec 7, 2007)

houseofcards said:


> I actually removed the stems and gone all lower light plants so I'll playing around now with dosing and lighting, probably cutting back some and see how it goes.


I find that with plants like moss, crypts, ferns, anubias, etc you can go quite a while without much ferts till you see deficiency. The first thing I see is lighter color new growth on anubias.


----------

